
Webshell for node.js - tswicegood
http://github.com/fictivekin/webshell
======
xtacy
It would be awesome to be able to manipulate the DOM, execute Javascript and
pretty much be a scriptable mini-"browser". Is it difficult to implement?

~~~
scoates
We're working on it, actually. But the DOM is really hard. It's the browser,
not the JS engine that parses the DOM.

S

~~~
zackattack
Would love an email once you're ready... zackster@gmail. Thanks!

